# Hiccups with breeding betta albimarginata



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

So far I have a young pair that I bought 2 months ago. At the time of purchase they were about 4 -5 months old. They have spawned twice, each time with no success. I separated the male and put him in a breeding box the second time. The female then didn't look very happy and stopped eating in her large vase where I initially housed both of them. 

After making sure that there are no eggs that survived, I placed the female in the breeding box with the male. The large Marina breeding box is about 20 - 25cm in length and hangs off my 90 G with an air stone pump that pushes water up into the breeding box and an overflow that allow water back into the 90G. Now both male and female do not look happy and have not been eating. They are somewhat thin, but there are no signs of infection. They also have strong breeding colours on, but they are not interacting with each other at all. 

The water in my 90G is similar to that of the vase. The pH is 6.4 to 6.6, 1kH, 4gH, no ammonia or nitrite, and just 15 to 25ppm of nitrate as with most average aquarium water. The breeding box contains lots of Xmas moss. Any ideas? Any experts? Thanks!

Drew


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest PM'ing Ed (Shaobo). He's been breeding these guys for years. Maybe they have some spacial disorientation from being in the breeding box attached to your 90? I would put a fine layer of substrate on the box bottom and see if that helps. I would also suggest enticing them with some live food and see if that perks them up.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Stuart for the reminder! I just spoke with him and I'm buying some baby brine shrimp from him. Does anyone know where to get some eggs for hatching? 

GOOD NEWS though, I have 11 BABY BETTAS!!!! I mushed up some frozen brine shrimp and they don't appear to be eating it yet, I don't know if it is too early. I also don't know when they were released, but I suspect it was just overnight. They are all black and quite a good size. 

Yep, so I've transferred the male and female back to their large vase which I've redone for them with exactly the same water as they are used to. They are not eating though, and still have their breeding colours.

If anyone has live baby brine shrimp or know where I can get eggs to hatch them, please let me know!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

brine shrimp eggs and hatching kits can be purchased from Canadian aqua farms


----------

